# Tenon for breadboards



## randall256 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey, folks, new here so here is my first question. Not new to woodworking since I've made most of the furniture in my house. Now I'm down to the dining room table out of red oak. I've never done breadboards and in doing a lot of research and watching videos, I'm somewhat confused about the tenons. Some show a continous tenon and others do a more conventional mortise and tenon joint, and still others do a loose tenon joint. Is one better than the other and if so, why? Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

With changes in the climate your top is going to expand and contract across the grain, your breadboard end will not to any degree. Any tenon has to be allowed to move sideways so can only be rigidly attached at one point preferably the center, the outboard fasteners should be in slotted holes to allow for this yet hold it tight to the shoulder of the tenon.


----------



## randall256 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Frank.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Take a look at post #5 here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/bread-board-ends-103002/


----------

